# Daddy's girl!



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Here is 4 month old Tia with her daddy in the garden. He adores her,she is always so happy to see him when he gets in from work and he keeps saying to me how cute and lovely she is! Has anyone else got any nice daddy and doggie pics?!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Jippy and his Daddy







This





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You just get to see my hubby's hands, but you can tell Chagall is content on his lap.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Ah lovely! Who says poodles are womens dogs! It was my husband who had grown up with a miniature poodle,and wanted a standard poodle when he got his own dog.


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Here's Alfie and Cooper with their Daddy. Alfie enjoyed a nice swim but Cooper still needs Daddy's help.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I love the little one on the sun bed! Cooper loves daddy!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

I just realized I only have pictures of him with Dude and none with Daisy. I'll have to change that this weekend!



















And my little man with Dude:


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Forgot this one I meant to post


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Here is my hubby with Apollo & Lou
(Notice the family pictures in the back hehehe Hubby & me and the poodles!!!)


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Beau's first day with us almost 11 years ago.



Asking me to play


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I love all these wonderful pictures!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

What a lovely lad!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Can't thank anyone because my thanks icon is not on the last few photos don't know why!
So Thankyou Lou,Poodlerick and Sweetheartsrodeo!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

My thanks icon is back! Yay!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

So cute! My ladies love their Daddy too and I'll have to try and dig up some pics of him and his girlies.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I just took another picture! And I love it!! 
Family photos rock!!! I'm going to print them all and have an entire wall of my poodles!!!! (And hubby and me) I'm serious!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

Nova loves his daddy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

Ruby has passed but she was a total Daddy's girl. If he went out for a motorcycle ride, she would lay and wait for him to come home - letting out a sigh every now and then. 

These were taken the afternoon we said goodbye


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> I love all these wonderful pictures!



Me too!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

*Daddy loves Jazz*

Here are some pictures from when Jazz was a puppy. Daddy's boy!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry for your loss of ruby,she looked a lovely dog,you must both miss her terribly.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Wonderful pictures you guys...love them all. They show how much love is shared between you, your families and your dogs, a love that dogless people miss out on unfortunately. It's something big and oh so special.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Very cute! And the dogs aren't bad either...! :wink:

Have realised I have no photos with either me or him on them (well none that I would post anyway!) so will have to get the camera out!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I have 1700 pictures on my phone! 95% poodles!!!! LOL and I have already emptied it once cause I didnt have any more room! And my poodles are only 14 months old! Hehehehe can u tell I LOVE pictures?! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

OMG Lou! You are the Photo Queen!!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Manxcat said:


> OMG Lou! You are the Photo Queen!!!!


I'm going to print tons of them and have an entire wall of my poodles!!! ( oh, and a few or hubby and I  haha) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau is my constant companion, and I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Found these on the camera that I took a few days ago and forgot about...

Don't know who loves whom more!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Lou said:


> I'm going to print tons of them and have an entire wall of my poodles!!! ( oh, and a few or hubby and I  haha)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well it will save on wallpaper!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Well done manxcat,lovely photos of hubby and pippin! And Lou,you sound like me,I can't stop taking photos of my two, every time they do something cute,which is all the time I'm snapping away!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I have loved looking at all these daddy and doggie photos,all these big men who go completely soft over their dogs. I've been with my husband for nearly 30 years and the first time I ever saw him cry was when his mums mini poodle died. Dogs have a lot to teach us about unconditional love,and they bring us such joy,we are all so lucky to have them. And our men too!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

We're at the 25 year mark - and hubby has bawled when each of our cats has gone to the Bridge... I cannot contemplate what he will be like when Pippin goes... he'll be a wreck! It's funny because when we first started thinking about a dog he didn't want a little one (he's a big bloke!) and was not going to be interested in walking her if she had ribbons or fussy clips... HAH!!! He's absolutely devoted to her - I spend half my time undoing his spoiling - and is the first to dress her in coats in the winter, and now t-shirts. BIG SOFTIE!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Carrie-e said:


> I've been with my husband for nearly 30 years


So since you were about 10 then???? Just going by the photos!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I was quite young,not that young! Ha child bride!! Yes,my hubby just loves little Tia and kisses and cuddles her all the time! Billy is more of a mummy's boy!! He wouldn't walk Tia though,we are going to Suffolk Dog Day on Sunday and I will have to take Tia round,while he walks Bill. I made him hold Toby,our toy poodle who we had for 15 years outside a shop once. He was really embarrassed and when I came out all these teenage girls were round him cooing over Toby,it was hilarious! You should have seen his face!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Hmmm, that might explain hubby's pleasure in walking Pippin - he's always surrounded by women!!!

Have fun at the Dog Day!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Ah ha! Reckon you could be onto something there! Is he out for ages!! Thanks,hoping it won't be too hot Sunday. Going to shave their faces now ready for it. Bye!


----------



## Charles Barkley (Apr 10, 2013)

Charles with daddy Rhys when he was 10 weeks old I think 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

